# Average Recruitment Consultant Basic Salary expectations??



## Sambo123 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I have job interview for a recruitment consultant job in Dubai and they have asked me what kind of basic salary before commission that I would be looking for.

Does anyone have an idea of the average for this kind of position in Dubai??

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

*****


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Depends how much you value your soul.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would tell them 15,000 dirhams, 120,000 dirham housing allowance, medical paid, car allowance of 4,000 a month, and flights provided... plus the commission


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

My cousin has recently been hired as a recruitment consultant at a basic of 15,000dhs a month plus commission. I don't know what she is getting over and above that but if they offer you what Jynxy has suggested, I'd say go for it!


----------

